# Space Force - Netflix Comedy



## FSTO (27 Apr 2020)

I'm sure with Steve Carell behind this concept that it will be treated with all the respect it deserves!

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9612516/?ref_=ttpl_pl_tt


----------



## dimsum (27 Apr 2020)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I'm sure with Steve Carell behind this concept that it will be treated with all the respect it deserves!
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9612516/?ref_=ttpl_pl_tt



Well, T&P says that the show, unlike most others, got his medals correct.  I look forward to the ridiculousness.

https://taskandpurpose.com/mandatory-fun/steve-carell-space-force-got-military-awards-right


----------



## FSTO (27 Apr 2020)

I would argue that space travel is the domain of the Navy, that being said I’m relieved that it’ll be the Air Force that will be the target of this parody. 
Like Dr Strangelove?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Apr 2020)

Actually the Subs should be the lead for Space force, as they operate in a 3 dimensional world, purely by sensors


----------



## dimsum (27 Apr 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Actually the Subs should be the lead for Space force, as they operate in a 3 dimensional world, purely by sensors



The Expanse is really good for portraying that.


----------



## OceanBonfire (5 May 2020)

Teaser trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdpYpulGCKc

That moon camo...  :rofl:









> https://twitter.com/realspaceforce/status/1257324114248757250


----------



## dimsum (5 May 2020)

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> Teaser trailer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdpYpulGCKc
> 
> That moon camo...  :rofl:



The trailer was awesome.  The camo will give some Good Idea Fairies ammunition...god forbid they have plain black (or dark blue) uniforms because they will look too much like the USCG operational uniform  :


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 May 2020)

2nd trailer is out!

“...It’s Hungry, Hungry Hippos at best...” 

https://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2020/05/netflix-new-trailer-space-force-steve-carell



> ...Up top, catch the new three-minute glimpse into the Netflix comedy, which was co-created by Carell and his Office collaborator Greg Daniels. I can't help but point out that the new trailer includes Carell letting loose the line "We're gonna Apollo 13 the shit out of this," as well as brief footage of a dog and a monkey enjoying their freedom from the constraints of gravity...


----------



## dimsum (20 May 2020)

Gold.



> We salute whoever made Steve Carell head of Space Force at the Air Force museum
> 
> Steve Carell may only be the head of the U.S. Space Force in the upcoming Netflix series, but he's certainly making moves within the real-life U.S. military — sort of.
> 
> ...



https://taskandpurpose.com/mandatory-fun/steve-carell-space-force-prank?utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook&fbclid=IwAR3eGgt1CxiZ9Lu3oeemGWTEosAwNy75LWFnryNHwZd75DrTAz3vJFeORbI#Echobox=1589986678


----------



## garb811 (13 Jun 2020)

Well...I've watched the first few episodes of this last night and as much as I want to love it, particularly given the stellar cast, I just can't say I like it. I can't even say that I find it humorous.  The best jokes so far were in the trailer, the rest of the comedy is forced and cliche.  

I'm going to bash through a few more in hopes that it will grow on me, eventually, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Jun 2020)

garb811 said:
			
		

> . . . but I don't have high hopes.



I feel much the same about the branch that the series parodies.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Jun 2020)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Well...I've watched the first few episodes of this last night and as much as I want to love it, particularly given the stellar cast, I just can't say I like it. I can't even say that I find it humorous.  The best jokes so far were in the trailer, the rest of the comedy is forced and cliche.
> 
> I'm going to bash through a few more in hopes that it will grow on me, eventually, but I don't have high hopes.



I found that too, but watched in full and enjoyed it much more by the end. I’ve read some articles/reviews saying the same also, but added they expect second season (if there is one) will probably come together much better; it has potential.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (13 Jun 2020)

I find that the series appeals to my sense of humour.

I like that the military folks are not portrayed as two dimensional cartoon characters.  Even after displaying buffoonish behaviour for comedic effect, most of the characters seem to redeem themselves by the end of the episode.

Well, except for the Commander of the USAF....


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Jun 2020)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I find that the series appeals to my sense of humour.
> 
> I like that the military folks are not portrayed as two dimensional cartoon characters.  Even after displaying buffoonish behaviour for comedic effect, most of the characters seem to redeem themselves by the end of the episode.
> 
> Well, except for the Commander of the USAF....



I liked the ending also...‘didn’t expect that. I’m hoping it gets picked up for more. So many series’ have gotten off to rocky starts, but then turned out well. I’m not ready to write it off. I think it was the first 2-3 episodes that were luke-warm for me, but then I started to get into it more. (I love Steve Carell and John Malkovich though, so that kept me holding on too.) 

And anyway, they _have_ to keep it going since Netflix got the trademark for Space Force before the US military did. 

 https://www.cnet.com/news/netflix-snags-space-force-trademarks-ahead-of-us-military/


----------



## OceanBonfire (7 Jan 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478048860572307456


----------



## SeaKingTacco (8 Jan 2022)

Yay!


----------



## dimsum (8 Jan 2022)

OceanBonfire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478048860572307456


I still chuckle that the fictional USSF has more "normal" uniforms than the real one.


----------



## FSTO (8 Jan 2022)

dimsum said:


> I still chuckle that the fictional USSF has more "normal" uniforms than the real one.
> 
> View attachment 67988


Did the get a blind man to tailor those pants? Like all of them are wrong! LOL!

And WTF is with those space force jackets? The Hussar's of space?


----------



## dimsum (8 Jan 2022)

The Space Force’s new service dress and PT uniforms have landed
					

https://www.airforcetimes.com/news/your-air-force/2021/09/21/the-space-forces-new-service-dress-and-pt-uniforms-have-landed/?fbclid=IwAR3Sa4SDPx1pV0w9FlCWqEHorYixADb0eLld_F7a9Otfgs4wITwsv_x6YNk  I knew it looked familiar...




					navy.ca


----------



## Kilted (8 Jan 2022)

dimsum said:


> I still chuckle that the fictional USSF has more "normal" uniforms than the real one.


So say we all.


----------



## quadrapiper (9 Jan 2022)

FSTO said:


> Did the get a blind man to tailor those pants? Like all of them are wrong! LOL!
> 
> And WTF is with those space force jackets? The Hussar's of space?


Impressively awful tailoring compared to that Battlestar photo... and the design's like whoever designed it looked at Star Trek, BSG, and some of the ray-gun and rocket costuming and cover art, then managed to completely miss every cue that made any of those look good.

Sort of a mirror-universe Hussar: none of the elan, style, flair, sharpness, etc., just the funniest looking jacket possible, with unflatteringly baggy trousers.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Jan 2022)

dimsum said:


> I still chuckle that the fictional USSF has more "normal" uniforms than the real one.



Yeah, but you know what General Raymond (in the centre) is actually thinking.


----------



## dimsum (9 Jan 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Yeah, but you know what General Raymond (in the centre) is actually thinking.
> 
> View attachment 68033


Oh don't worry, the USCG is still there to be made fun of, like in the show.


----------



## FSTO (9 Jan 2022)

dimsum said:


> Oh don't worry, the USCG is still there to be made fun of, like in the show.


When was the last time the USCG ran aground or collided with other ships? The 3 (now 4?? Yea yea I know the Marines are separate from the Navy but those two are joined at the hip) "combat" services shouldn't be chuckling at the performance of the guard.


----------



## dimsum (10 Jan 2022)

FSTO said:


> When was the last time the USCG ran aground or collided with other ships? The 3 (now 4?? Yea yea I know the Marines are separate from the Navy but those two are joined at the hip) "combat" services shouldn't be chuckling at the performance of the guard.


Oh, I agree.  I'm just pointing out that the USCG is usually the butt of jokes, until folks realize where they're posted and then want to transfer over.


----------



## OceanBonfire (27 Jan 2022)




----------



## medicineman (27 Jan 2022)

OceanBonfire said:


>


I wonder if the the two numbskulls managed to breed...


----------



## Maxman1 (24 Feb 2022)

FSTO said:


> Did the get a blind man to tailor those pants? Like all of them are wrong! LOL!
> 
> And WTF is with those space force jackets? The Hussar's of space?
> 
> View attachment 67991



Looks like they ripped off General Patton.


----------



## FSTO (24 Feb 2022)

OceanBonfire said:


>


I see that Mini LeMay was cashiered in the season opener.


----------



## FJAG (24 Feb 2022)

Maxman1 said:


> Looks like they ripped off General Patton.


----------



## OceanBonfire (1 May 2022)

Canceled:









						‘Space Force’ Canceled By Netflix After 2 Seasons
					

EXCLUSIVE: Netflix has opted not to renew Greg Daniels and Steve Carell’s comedy series Space Force for a third season. The decision on the series, which starred John Malkovich and Ben Schwar…




					deadline.com


----------



## SeaKingTacco (1 May 2022)

OceanBonfire said:


> Canceled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Season two was weaker than season one…


----------



## FJAG (1 May 2022)

OceanBonfire said:


> Canceled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand it. I've had it since its come out but haven't bothered to watch season 2 yet. Instead I'm watching reruns of The Office (US) and of Game of Thrones. Go figure.

🍻


----------

